# Arrow question for indoors



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I have been shooting a lot of traditional lately, and am starting back up for shooting indoor 300's. Is anyone having success shooting carbons, or is aluminum still the best way to go? Just so you know, I shoot low poundage indoors. Right about 50 lbs. draw weight. Is carbon too stiff to tune properly, or can it be done fairly well?

Thanks!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have shot both carbons and alu's for indoor and i'm going back to alu's. They are much more forgiving than fatshaft carbons.

I'm shooting 57lbs give or take with some 2712's and they are shooting very very well


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

im shooting a little higher poundage around 57 for indoors and im using gold tip XXX and they fly great and shoot great even with the blazer hunting vanes on them. i got them cut around 31 inch with 150 grain points but am gonna try 250's next next week, been averaging on a vegas face 299-300 with 21-23x's. i think they are still forgiving and dont have to worry about them bending.. just my 2 cents


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

How did the 250's work for you?


----------

